# New chelated iron product



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

Has anyone tried this yet, sounds promising. I've been using Feature last year with nice results

https://ryanknorrlawncare.com/product/greenorr/


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Looks to me you're better off just getting this: https://www.ourprosolutions.com/product/ProSolutions-15-0-0-with-6--Iron----Gallons


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Or this

https://www.domyown.com/turfgrasspro-blade-iron-15-p-17267.html#!images


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

San said:


> Looks to me you're better off just getting this: https://www.ourprosolutions.com/product/ProSolutions-15-0-0-with-6--Iron----Gallons


You can find it cheaper at Tractor Supply. The only downside to this is that it doesn't contain all the Micro Nutrients that Feature or Main Event have which by far is still cheaper than what the OP posted.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Mightyquinn said:


> San said:
> 
> 
> > Looks to me you're better off just getting this: https://www.ourprosolutions.com/product/ProSolutions-15-0-0-with-6--Iron----Gallons
> ...


Yes, that's where I get mine, put figured I'd post the link to where they have the label posted as well.
I'm not at a tier that those extra micro nutrients matter, and honestly don't think I ever will be.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

San said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > San said:
> ...


You got me thinking by posting that and did some math and that stuff is actually cheaper than feature or Main Event. I don't have a high pH so the chelation isn't as important.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> San said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


Chelation helps with not getting orange concrete (rust stains). But it is cheaper to buy citric acid and FS hepta and add your own water at home.


----------



## Mattrj87 (9 mo ago)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Or this
> 
> https://www.domyown.com/turfgrasspro-blade-iron-15-p-17267.html#!images


Can this be mixed with PGR?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I have in the past, no issues


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Mattrj87 said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > Or this
> ...


There shouldn't be any issues.


----------

